# What is a good fashion beauty health magazine for 18-25 years old?



## kitson (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm a male starting college this fall and can't find a good magazine I want one that has
	fashion and beauty tips and health advice. The ones I see are for younger like 12-17 and
	then other ones I read are for 25-40 years old.
	So what is a good or some good magazines for someone my age?


----------

